# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Botohet plani i ri urbanistik i Tiranës

## Davius

*Bashkia e Tiranës publikon planin urbanistik për kryeqytetin* 

_Projekti i plotë që do ndryshojë Tiranën _  

_Gerald BILBILI_

Më në fund zbardhet plani urbanistik që do të shndërrojë imazhin e Tiranës. Gazeta “Tirana Observer” publikon të plotë këtë projekt të përgatitur nga arkitekt francezë. Burime nga Bashkia e Tiranës thanë dje për gazetën se, ndër zonat e kryeqytetit që pësojnë shumë ndryshime janë: Sheshi “Skënderbej”, sheshi “Avni Rustemi”, lumi i Lanës, sheshi “Nënë Tereza” dhe Stacioni i Trenit. Sipas të njëjtave burime, bulevardi “Dëshmorët e Kombit” do të rrethohet nga shatërvanë që do krijojnë pasqyra uji. Gjithashtu specialistë të kësaj bashkie kanë në dorë edhe projektin inxhiniero-sizmologjik. 

*Plani urbanistik*

Bashkia e Tiranës në bashkëpunim me kompaninë franceze, “Architecture-Studio”, kanë projektuar planin e ri urbanistik të kryeqytetit. Sipas këtij plani, në vend të gropave e rrugëve të ngarkuara do të ketë qendra biznesi dhe shëtitore të mbushura me dyqane mode e kafene të vogla. Bulevardi “Dëshmorët e Kombit” do të rrethohet nga shatërvanë që do krijojnë pasqyra uji. Stacioni i Trenit do kthehet në një qendër të madhe biznesi. Do shtohen sipërfaqet e gjelbra në gjithë këtë hark. Ky është projekti i francezëve, i cili realizohet vetëm pasi qeveria të gjejë financimet. Gjithashtu, studimi parashikon shtimin dhe pasurimin e pjesës së gjelbër ekzistuese, në territorin e parkut “Rinia”, vazhdimin në anën lindore të tij me pjesën e gjelbër tek Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve dhe në vazhdim pranë Sallës së Kuvendit. Studimi nuk parashikon dendësimin me objekte, por ruan një ekuilibër të volumetrisë, duke mbrojtur këtë pjesë të rëndësishme të zonës qendrore të qytetit. Pjesa e tretë e këtij projekti do të jetë sheshi i universitetit, i cili do të pastrohet nga shatërvani i vjetër. Ai do të zëvendësohet nga një platforme e ngritur mbi nivelin e rrugës, e cila do të përmbajë një shatërvan të ri në formën e drejtkëndëshit, më i cekët dhe më i pastër.

*Projekti sizmologjik*

Bashkia e Tiranës ka tashmë në duart e saj një studim të hollësishëm shkencor, inxhiniero-sizmologjik për qendrën e Tiranës. Ky studim i domosdoshëm për zhvillimet dhe për vetë ritmet me të cilat po zhvillohet kryeqyteti është bërë nga Instituti i Sizmologjisë në Akademinë e Shkencave, me kërkesë të Bashkisë së Tiranës. Në formulimin e këtij studimi është shfrytëzuar përvoja e fituar gjatë hartimit të studimeve të rrezikut sizmik të shesheve të ndërtimit të objekteve të banimit me lartësi të madhe mbi 8 kate që realizohen nga Instituti i Sizmologjisë në zbatim të ligjit të Urbanistikës, si dhe arritjet më të fundit të studimeve të rrezikut sizmik në nivel kombëtar, rajonal dhe lokal që Instituti i Sizmologjisë ka realizuar kohët e fundit. 

*Historiku i planeve urbanistike*

Arkivi Qendror Teknik i Ndërtimit (AQTN) disponon një dokumentacion shumë të pasur në fushën e urbanistikës, për të gjitha qytetet shqiptare dhe veçanërisht për qytetin e Tiranës. Ky përshkrim i shkurtër urbanistik i qytetit të Tiranës do të bazohet plotësisht në dokumentet e AQTN-së, duke filluar nga dokumenti i parë që i përket vitit 1917 e deri tek plani rregullues i vitit 1990. Ky përshkrim urbanistik ka për qëllim të japë disa njohuri historike urbanistike për qytetin e Tiranës, disa aspekte të zhvillimit të tij urbanistik, shtrirjen e tij territoriale dhe rritjen e tij si qendër banimi, administrative, industriale, etj. Në periudhën e pushtimit austro-hungarez kemi dokumentin e parë vizatimor, që është një planimetri e qytetit të Tiranës, në Shk. 1:5000 (Situacion topografik) viti 1917.

*Arkitektët që do ndryshojnë Tiranën*

Inxhinierët dhe arkitektët që do të përpilojnë projektin dhe do të ndryshojnë imazhin e kryeqytetit të Shqipërisë janë pjesëtarë të kompanisë “Architecture-Studio”. E krijuar në vitin 1973 në Paris nga 8 arkitektë të asociiuar dhe nga qindra arkitektë dhe inxhinierë urbanistë nga kombësi të ndryshme, ajo ka realizuar disa projekte të spikatura në shumë vende. Të tilla mund të përmenden si: Ndërtesa e Parlamentit Evropian në Strasburg, Instituti Arab në Paris, Shtëpia e Arteve të Bukura dhe Letrave në Athinë, Universiteti i Dukendouf në Francë, Salla e Ekspozitave në Paris, një hotel në Torino, Kullën e zyrave në Zuo Ying në Kinë, Masterplanin e Qendrës Tregtare në Shangai, Kinë, Bulevardin në Makkal të Arabisë Saudite, Masterplanin e fshatit Olimpik në Greqi, etj.

_TIRANA OBSERVER_

Ne foto: Sheshi Skenderbe

----------


## Davius

Sheshi Skënderbej



Foto si mund të jetë sheshi Skënderbej



Foto prej sheshit Skënderbej

----------


## Davius

Pjesë nga plani francez

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Hajde piktura hajde.
Sbesoj se do behet keshtu tirana.(afersisht te pakten)

----------


## qorrbiba

Nuk e kuptoj si do arrijne ta bejne Lanen rreth 10-12 metra te gjere, kur Lana s'eshte vecse 3 metra. Do vijne nga Franca me shishe uji "Perrier" e do i derdhin vazhdimisht?

----------


## Diesel Industry

Davius urime per materialin qe ke sjelle !
Diesel.

----------


## Brari

mos u mashtroni nga pikturat e edvinoistave..

aty ku ve dore dhe mendje djalli edvin vjen era pocaqi mafie e krim..

do ta paguajn shtrenjte banoret e tiranes qe i dhan voten edvinit.. 
aq shtrenjte sa nuk me behet ta them..  por do ta them..
me kancer ne mijra e mijra mushkri e fyte e barqe njerzish te pafajshem..

duajeni partine tuaj po jo deri aty sa te sakrifikoni mijra bebe te njoma tuajat.. 

ja cthon gazetaret qe nuk hane ne grazhdin e kryemafiozit edvin:

--

gazeta sot



• Shpallet në kërkim zyra e shtypit e Bashkisë së Tiranës        

15 June 2007  
Institucioni më i rëndësishëm vendor në kryeqytet, Bashkia vazhdon të jetë hermetike në lidhje me informimin mediatik. Në këtë institucion është e kotë që gazetarët të drejtohen për informacion, pasi përgjigja në më të shumtën e rasteve dihet. Pritja paraprake nga zëdhënësja për shtyp, të lë përshtypjen se brenda ditës do ta sigurosh informacionin për të cilin interesohesh pranë këtij institucioni. “Ok, do të flas me personin përgjegjës lidhur me informacionin që ju kërkoni, dhe do t’ua nis brenda ditës me email”.Kjo është përgjigja e përgjegjësve të informimit mediatik në këtë institucion teksa interesohesh për një informacion të nevojshëm, më së shumti për publikun. Por me sa duket, befas adresa e emailit humbet, dhe personi që ti e pret për një përgjigje nuk bëhet më i gjallë. Pak kohë më parë u drejtuam në Bashkinë e Tiranës për një prononcim lidhur me afatet dhe detaje të tjera për projektin e rikonstruksionit të njërës prej rrugëve më të rrahura të kryeqytetit, ose siç njihet ndryshe Unaza. Kontakti i parë me njërën nga zëdhënëset e këtij institucioni ishte korrekt dhe ajo me mirësjellje na premtoi që pasi të konsultohej me personin përgjegjës do të na informonte brenda ditës, me të dhënat përkatëse. Por kaloi ajo ditë, kaloi dhe e nesërmja, edhe e pasnesërmja, e kështu ditë të tjera në vijim, dhe ne nuk mundëm ta merrnim informacionin e kërkuar duke na lënë të dyshonin se ndoshta zëdhënësja nuk foli kurrë me personin përgjegjës për këtë problem, për arsye të cilat ajo i din më mirë se ne. Informacioni nga Bashkia e Tiranës duket se duhet të dalë vetëm nëpër konferenca për mediat, ku edhe në këto ngjarje, këto të fundit diskriminohen për sa i përket lajmërimit të tyre.  

--

• Kryeqyteti, masiv gjigand plehrash        

15 June 2007  
Sa për pastrimin nuk kemi se çfarë të themi. Arsyeja kuptohet, sepse ai nuk bëhet fare në Tiranë. Po në rrethe është edhe më keq se kaq. Pastrimi i rrugëve duket se ngelet vetën më kuadrin e thënieve, por nga e thënë e deri në konkretizimin e punëve është një rrugë relativisht e gjatë. Edhe ato pastruese të cilat janë, duket se më shumë tallen me pastrimin, sesa pastrojnë realisht. Ato pastrojnë me nge dhe ashtu sa për të kaluar orën e më pas shpërndahen në shtëpitë e tyre, apo tymosin ndonjë cigare si kolektiv të ulura më ndonjë hije aty në afërsi të rrugës.Mjaftojnë disa minuta dhe puna e tyre përfundon shpejt, duke e lënë Tiranën mes plehrave. Me temperaturat përvëluese që ka sjellë vera, plehrat po vënë në rrezik serioz shëndetin e të gjithë njerëzve. Era e tmerrshme, gati e padurueshme që plehrat çlirojnë të bëjnë që ta kalosh rrugën me hundët e zëna. Nuk ka kryeqytet më të qelbur në botë se ky i yni. Është i vetmi në llojin e tij, ku këpucët, sandalet apo çfarëdo qofshin, të mbulohen nga pluhuri në verë e nga balta në dimër. A thua se ke ecur nëpër një pyll dhe jo nëpër rrugët e kryeqendrës së Shqipërisë. Nuk është çudi që Shqipëria nuk ka vizitorë të huaj. Madje po të ishim në vend të tyr nuk do të shkelinim fare. Ose sapo të shikonin këtë gjendje do të largoheshim me të shpejtë. Kjo gjë lidhet fare mirë me arsyen rrugë, ku gjithçka është e mbushur me plehra. Duke mos llogaritur këtu edhe vendgrumbullimet të cilat i gjen gjithnjë plot. E krahas kësaj anash tyre gjenden pafundësi plehrash të hedhura përtokë. Kjo për arsyen e thjeshtë se njerëzit nuk kanë ku ti hedhin mbetjet e konsumit. Kështu ky plehrat konfigurojnë pamjen e kryeqytetit që për fat të keq përcillet në botë. Kazanët boshatisen vetëm një herë në ditë, kjo gjë është shumë pak për popullsinë që ka Tirana, dhe duke ditur që të paktën një qytetar flak në ditë një sasi të konsiderueshme plehrash. Sipas përllogaritjeve matematikore po ti shumëzojmë këto me numrin e banorëve të cilët bëjnë pjesë në popullsinë e kryeqytetit, na del se asnjëherë pastrimi nuk bëhet i mjaftueshëm. Një pastrim më i shpeshtë i rrugëve dhe kazanë plehrash të boshatisur dhe pa erë të keqe do të ishte zgjidhja që të gjithë njerëzit kërkojnë nga pushteti vendor.  


• Tirana, beton dhe asfalt në vend të gjelbërimit        

15 June 2007  
Një filozof përpara 2000 vjetësh ka thënë: “Më jepni dy gjëra në jetë, një shtëpi plot me libra dhe një kopsht mbushur me lule dhe s’kisha për të kërkuar asgjë tjetër.” Nëse do të zbërthenim kontekstin e këtyre dy kërkesave, do të arrinim në konkluzionin se realizimi i tyre për këtë person do të thoshte lumturi. Njerëzit, që në lashtësi kanë vlerësuar jo vetëm rolin ekonomik të bimëve, por edhe rolin mjedisor dhe zbukurues të tyre. Dashuria por edhe nevoja per lulet, bimët dhe gjelbërimin në përgjithësi thuhet se ka lindur me njeriun dhe shuhet me vdekjen e tij.Por nëse këtë fakt do e lidhnim me kryeqytetin shqiptar Tiranën, atëherë ne si popull nuk do të hynim në këtë kategori njerëzish, ku në vend të gjelbërimit preferojmë betonin dhe asfaltin. Studime shkencore tregojnë se sipërfaqet e gjelbra janë rregullatori i përkryer termik, hidrik, si dhe filtri më i mirë për pastrimin e ajrit nga pluhuri, gazet shëndetprishëse e kancerogjene, si dhe burimi i vetëm i pasurimit të ajrit me oksigjen dhe laboratori më i përsosur i diksidit të karbonit. Por hapësirat e blerta mbartin edhe vlera të larta estetike të mëshiruara në larminë e formave të kurorave, ngjyrave të luleve, gjetheve të drurëve e shkurreve dekorative, që janë elementi bazë në kompozimin, formulimin dhe ndërtimin e hapësirave të blerta. E megjithëse pak apo shumë të gjithë i dinë këto elemente pozitivë që mbart në vetvete gjelbërimi, gjatë viteve të fundit në kryeqytet i është dhënë prioritet zhvillimit urban në ndërtesa shumëkatëshe dhe pa asnjë metër katror gjelbërim rreth e përqark. Si askund tjetër, këtu interesat e zhvillimeve urbane dhe hapësirave të blerta funksionojnë të ndara nga njëra tjetra, ose më mirë mund të thonim në kurriz të njëra tjetrës. 
Ndërtesat shumëkatëshe reduktojnë sipërfaqet e gjelbra 
Sipas studimeve të kryera nga shoqata të ndryshme mjedisore dhe ekologjike mësohet se aktualisht Tirana nga 11m2 sipërfaqe e gjelbër për banor që ka pasur 7-8 vite më parë, ajo është rrudhur në masën 4m2/banor, gjë e cila duhet të alarmonte organet manaxhuese, kur dihet se edhe norma minimale e sanksionuar me ligj në rregulloren urbanistike për përpilimin e planeve rregulluese është pranuar 7m2/banor. Shtimi i popullsisë në kryeqytet, kërkonte domosdoshmërisht shtimin e banesave, të cilat gjatë viteve të fundit filluan të ndërtoheshin vend e pa vend, me leje e pa leje. Dhe pikërisht ndërtimet e shumta janë renditur si faktori kryesor që ka ndikuar në reduktimin e sipërfaqeve të gjelbra në kryeqytet. Kështu u mendua për strehimin, por jo për shëndetin e tyre. Gjatë këtyre viteve u mendua vetëm prishja e lulishteve publike, dhe ndërtimi i pallateve private. Kështu, u prish lulishtja prapa ndërtesës së PS-së, lulishtja pranë stacionit të trenit, lulishtja pranë ekspozitës, më e madhja në Tiranë, lulishte këto që edhe pse nuk ishin të qendrës të qytetit, u shërbenin edhe banorëve të lagjeve të tjera. Lidhur me këtë problem Ministria e Mjedisit i ka dërguar edhe një shkresë Bashkisë së Tiranës për ngritjen e një grupi pune të përbashkët me qëllim marrjen në dorë të situatës. Por reagimi duket qartë, kur situata nuk paraqet ndonjë ndryshim të dukshëm. Lulishtet dhe gjelbërimi po shtohet me ndonjë m2 vetëm nëpër ambjentet private ndërsa në ato publike duket se qytetarët tashmë duhet ta harrojnë një gjë të tillë. 

Funksionet e bashkisë
Bashkia ka një sërë funksionesh në shumë fusha.
Falë edhe procesit të decentralizimit të pushtetit lokal, këto funksione kanë ardhur duke u shtuar. Në bazë të Ligjit nr.8652, dt.31.07.2000, të Kuvendit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, “Për organizimin dhe funksionimin e qeverisjes vendore”, (Kreu IV, neni 9, 10, 11, 12), Bashkia ushtron këto funksione: 
Në fushën e infrastrukturës dhe shërbimeve publike: 
a) Furnizimi me ujë të pijshëm 
b) Funksionimi i sistemit të kanalizimeve të ujërave të bardha, të ujërave të zeza dhe kanaleve mbrojtëse të zonave të banuara 
c) Ndërtimi, rehabilitimi dhe mirëmbajtja e rrugëve me karakter vendor, trotuareve dhe shesheve publike 
ç) Ndriçimi i mjediseve publike 
d) Funksionimi i transportit publik urban 
dh) Administrimi i parqeve, lulishteve dhe zonave të gjelbëruara publike 
e) Grumbullimi, largimi dhe përpunimi i mbeturinave
ë) Planifikimi urban, menaxhimi i tokës dhe strehimi sipas mënyrës së përcaktuar me ligj  

gazeta sot

----------


## Dita

E shkreta Tirane cfare e pret!!!
Megjithese jam munduar ta ndjek trajtimin ne shtyp lidhur me kete teme, me mbeti enigme, nese u be ose jo ndonje perpjekje konkrete per ta cbere konkursin, i cili e nxorri fitues kete plan. Edhe ketu ne forum e kemi diskutuar kete gje tek nje teme e tjeter, e mjaftonte vetem deshira e disa anetareve te forumit per te lexuar e vrare mendjen, qe te kuptohej qe konkursi ishte nje farse dhe i kryekeput i blere. A ka ndonje shans akoma qe te shpetoje Tirana nga ky plan?

----------


## kacaku basket

Si projektplan eshte shume i bukur dhe do te ndryshonte pamjen e Tiranes ne 1 qytet modern.
Por a eshte momenti i duhur per ta zbatuar?

Nga pikpamja ime dhe nga njohurit e mia ne fushen e arkitetkures dhe ekonomise mund te them qe eshte 1 cmenduri.Pse?

Ne kete moment Tirana duhet te zgjidhi problemin e dyndjes se popullsise.Duhet te mendojne te krijojne kushtet minimale ne qytet,kanalizimet e ujerave te zeza jane te vjetra,rrjeti elektrik eshte 50 vjecar,rrjeti ujit te pishem eshte i amortizuar dhe ka mungese uji,rruget jane ne gjendie te veshtire,pjesa periferike eshte ne gjendie te mjeruar etj etj
Si mund te presesh torten ne 1 ditelindje pa ngrene e pa pire me pare?

Ekonomia shqiptare/shteti shqiptar nuk mund te perballoje 1 shpenzim te tille.Qe te krijohen kushtet ekonomike duhet qe shteti te vjeli taksat,me thoni sa % e popullsise punon dhe sa nga ato qe spunojne kane mundesi te paguajne taksat shtetit?
Per mua eshte 1 projekt qe do deshtoi shume shpejt.

----------


## Pedro

> Si projektplan eshte shume i bukur dhe do te ndryshonte pamjen e Tiranes ne 1 qytet modern.
> Por a eshte momenti i duhur per ta zbatuar?
> 
> Nga pikpamja ime dhe nga njohurit e mia ne fushen e arkitetkures dhe ekonomise mund te them qe eshte 1 cmenduri.Pse?
> 
> Ne kete moment Tirana duhet te zgjidhi problemin e dyndjes se popullsise.Duhet te mendojne te krijojne kushtet minimale ne qytet,kanalizimet e ujerave te zeza jane te vjetra,rrjeti elektrik eshte 50 vjecar,rrjeti ujit te pishem eshte i amortizuar dhe ka mungese uji,rruget jane ne gjendie te veshtire,pjesa periferike eshte ne gjendie te mjeruar etj etj
> Si mund te presesh torten ne 1 ditelindje pa ngrene e pa pire me pare?
> 
> Ekonomia shqiptare/shteti shqiptar nuk mund te perballoje 1 shpenzim te tille.Qe te krijohen kushtet ekonomike duhet qe shteti te vjeli taksat,me thoni sa % e popullsise punon dhe sa nga ato qe spunojne kane mundesi te paguajne taksat shtetit?
> Per mua eshte 1 projekt qe do deshtoi shume shpejt.


Me vjen keq, po ke kaluar paksa jashte teme. Me te vertete qendrojne ato shqetesime qe ke shkruar ti, mirepo asgje nuk na pengon qe te mendojme edhe per anen reprezentative te kryeqytetit, dhe per mendimin tim problemi kryesor i kryeqytetit ka qene, qe ngaqe problemet ishin bere kapice, nuk dime nga t´ja fillojme meperpara. Dhe gjeja me e rendesishme eshte qe te fillohet te behet dicka. Projekti i planrregullimit te qendres se qytetit nuk eshte i keq, pavaresisht se studioja e arkitektures e ka shkelur paksa me ato kullat e larta qe e rrethojne qendren duke vene ne hije simbolet e padiskutueshme te Tiranes: Kullen e Sahatit, Xhamine e Et´hem Beut dhe monumentin e Skenderbeut, dhe ketu faji eshte i jurise se konkursit, e cila nuk e ka vleresuar si duhet backgroundin historik te kryeqytetit. Une, per vete, i kam pare te tre projektet te kualifikuara ne finale dhe e thashe edhe me lart, qe projekti i Architekture Studio Paris nuk eshte dhe aq i keq, por personalisht me ka pelqyer me teper projekti i Mecanoo Architekten dhe i studios Bolles+Wilson. Projekti i fundit, ai i Bolles+Wilson mund te ishte, per mendimin tim, me i pershtatshmi per qendren e kryeqytetit, pasi do te mund te ndryshonte paksa edhe mentalitetin e te ndertuarit ne Shqiperi, duke iu kthyer te ndertuarit ekologjik dhe sa me afer natyres. Dhe tashme dihet mire qe arkitektura eshte nje faktor kryesor ne formimin dhe edukimin e shoqerise.

----------


## kacaku basket

Pedro me sa duket sme ke kuptuar ckam dasht te them ose jam shprehur keq une...

Nqs po flasim per 1 plan rregullues te Tiranes atehere duhet te nderhyjme ne ndalimin e ndertimeve ne qendren historike te Tiranes(brenda unazes).

Ne kete menyre:
1-Rruget Ekzistuese do te jete me e lehte per ti zgjeruar dhe per ti pershtatur me trafikun e dendur te krijuar ne keto 15 vitet e fundit.
2-Duhet vendosur cila do te jet pika me e larte e qendres dhe maximalja e ndertimit vertikalisht.
3-Rikthehen parqet ekzistuese dhe zgjerimi i tyre.
4-Veprat dhe objektet e kultures nuk humbin imazhin e tyre(psh: busti Skenderbeut,Teatri Kombetar,Xhamia e Vjeter,Banka E Shqiperise etj etj)

Un nuk po gjykoj projektet pasi jane modern por nuk jane kto projekte qe do nxjerrin Tiranen nga kaosi qe e ka pushtuar.Kto projekte duhen vene pas 30 vjetesh ne zbatim dhe jo ne qender por ne periferi.
Qendrat historike te 1 qyteti ne tere boten nuk preken pasi eshte te prishesh Identitetin/historine e atij qyteti.
Per sa i perket projekteve qe u paraqiten 1 nga prof: e mi te urbanistikes konkuroi ne fazen e 3 me studion e tij.
Ne provim qe bera me te me tha: Tirana i perngjan shume Torinos se viteve 60-70 kur dyndja nga jugu per te punuar ne FIAT i tejkaloi parashikimet.
Ne Torino askush nuk iku te ndryshoi qendren por filluan te ndertojne periferine.Tirana sot duhet te mesoje nga gabimet qe kane bere qytet e tjera vite me pare dhe jo te beje gabime te dyfishta.

Klodi

----------


## Diesel Industry

pedro po ndonje material ne lidhje me planet e tjere finaliste ke mundesi te gjesh apo thjesht i  ke pare? Nqs ke mundesi te gjesh dicka dhe ta postosh do te ishte shume mire per te gjithe ne

----------


## Pedro

Ne fakt nuk kam shume kohe qe te postoj materiale, por mund te shkosh ne faqen online te ketyre studiove dhe mund te shikosh edhe pjese nga projektet e tyre. Kerko tek www.mecanoo.com dhe kliko tek international.
Per Bolles+Wilson kerko ne google.

----------


## murik

Ka 60 vjet qe ky popull ha me luge bosh,dhe prape se prape nuk u ngop,mjafton qe ne fuqi te jene ata qe ishin,aristokratet(bij cobejsh) e kuq.

----------


## sexy

sipas meje eshte mjaft bukur por idwntitwti shqiptar seshte fare aty dhe kultura shqiptare as qe duket ne asnje cep te projektit...nejse nga pikpamjet e mia qe une jam arkitekte dhe e kam mbaruar shkollen ne venezia per 3d qe kane bere eshte bukur por qe ska lidhje fare me tiranen eshte e sigurt anjeza

----------


## Kreksi

urime tirana e Re !
Me pelqen ky projekt se ka  ne te se pakti 30% gjelbrim andaj mund te themi duhet te kete suksese ky plan i cili nuk realizohet mbrenda nates, se paku duhen 50 vite...

----------


## ismani

o zote cfar bukurie as las vegas e parisi nuk e kan shpresoj se do te behet edhe mos me u bere kryesorja e di se si duhet te behet

----------


## -BATO-

Ky plan nuk më pëlqen. Këto lloj qytetesh janë një mullar kullash prej betoni dhe xhami. Siç u tha edhe më lart, asgjë shqiptare ska aty. 

Ashtu si çdo gjë tjetër, edhe arkitektura po shkon drejt shkatërrimit. Ndërtesat që ndërtohen sot nuk janë asgjë më tepër se  kuti të shëmtuara betoni. 

Arkitekturën klasike, atë të lashtësisë, artin gotik dhe barok, evropianët duhet ti ruajnë fort.

Qytetet e Evropës nuk duhet të shndërrohet në xhungla me kulla betoni që ti përngjajnë Tokios dhe Dubait.

Ndërtesa të mëdha mund të ndërtosh, por duke ruajtur traditën evropiane.

----------


## Brari

POLITIKË
Abuzimet e Edi Ramës me pronat publike - zhduku rrugën, ia fali Dash Pezës për pallat
06-11-2009 / Gazeta 55


Dossier/Në vëmendje edhe të Prokurores së Përgjithshme Ina Rama

Edi Rama, kryetari i bashksië së Tiranës, e ka shndërruar në “model pune” faljen e tokës publike në kryeqytet edhe pse këtë të drejtë nuk ia njeh askush, as ligji. Në këtë “model pune” të Edi Ramës, edhe organi qendror i akuzës, apo edhe drejtuesja e tij Ina Rama, nuk ngelet më pas, duke formësuar” edhe modelin e tyre, atë të lënies së dosjeve në harresë.
Rasti i denoncuar së fundmi, në qendër të Tiranës, midis rrugës së Durrësit dhe asaj të Kavajës, nuk është i vetmi.
Dokumentet zyrtare tregojnë se këtë punë Edi Rama e ka nisur , të paktën që në vitin 2001, kur ju falte për ndërtim, “miqve” të tij, tashmë edhe deputetë, edhe rrugë të kryeqytetit. Paradoksi i këtij pallati që ka bllokuar të gjithë hapësirën publike në mes shumë pallateve që janë ndërtuar në atë zonë është se ai është ngritur mbi rrugë, duke zaptuar një hapësirë publike të qytetarëve e për më tepër ai është kthyer në një pengesë reale për rrugëkalimin e banorëve që janë shtuar së tepërmi në këtë zonë të Tiranës.
Ndërsa Edi Rama, e ka pasion këtë falje “tokash” në Tiranë, prej disa vitesh, një sërë objektesh, kryesisht pallate të ngritura nëpër “tokat e Edi Ramës”, janë bllokuar, ndërsa edhe dosjet e abuzimit të tyre, vazhdojnë gjumin në organin e akuzës.

Edi Rama i fali rrugën për pallat Dash Pezës
Më se një herë, është denoncuar edhe publikisht, falja e një pjese të rrugës “Urani Pano”, diku prapa Qendrës “Veve” dhe Hotel “Tirana”, që Edi Rama ia ka bërë Dash Pezës, i cili prej vitit 2001 ka menduar dhe filluar ngritjen aty të një pallati 12-katësh, të papërfunduar ende sot në vitin 2009.
Dokumente e shumtë, që vetë bashkia e Tiranës ka arkivuar në dosjen e dhënies së lejes së ndërtimit, dëshmojnë dhe denoncojnë, jo vetëm zhdukjen e një pjese të rrugës në qendër të Tiranës, por edhe faljen që Edi Rama, i ka bërë Dash Pezës, të një “cope” toke, që bashkë edhe me “copën” tjetër, të kuantit të tij Ilir Mata, ka filluar dhe nuk ka përfunduar ende ngritjen e një pallati 12-katësh.
Shkeljet me këtë leje ndërtimi, mbi një truall publik, janë aq të shumta, sa edhe Fatos Nano, në kohën që si kryeministër, drejtonte edhe Këshillin e Rregullimit të Territorit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, kishte urdhëruar pezullimin e ndërtimit të këtij pallati, deri sa “të gjendet rruga” “Urani Pano” që është zhdukur.
Jo vetëm kaq, por edhe Policia ndërtimore, që në kohën e Fatos Nanos kryeministër, por edhe më herët, ka urdhëruar dhe zbatuar pezullimin e punimeve të këtij pallati.

Dosja e abuzimit prej mëse dy vjetësh në prokurori
Prej më se dy vjetësh, Ministria e Punëve Publike, Transporti dhe Telekomunikacionit (MPPTT) ka dërguar për ndjekje penale kryetarin e bashkisë së Tiranës, kryesocialistin Edi Rama, për abuzim me detyrën dhe shpërdorim posti, në lidhje me lejen e dhënë në favor të Dash Pezës, në rrugën “Urani Pano”, në qendër të Tiranës. 
Për MPPTT, pas një hetimi administrativ, u evidentuan një sërë shkeljesh dhe abuzimesh.
Shkeljet fillonin që nga dhënia thjesht me një kontratë qiraje të tokës publike, konkretisht rrugës, duke shkelur të gjitha procedurat që parashikon ligji për dhënie për ndërtim të trojeve publike. Në këtë kontekst, mësohet se janë shkelur procedurat ligjore për dhënien për ndërtimi të trojeve publike (kur në ato është i lejueshëm ndërtimi).
Ndër shkeljet e tjera të evidentuara dhe denoncuara edhe në organin e akuzës, është edhe fakti që pallati është ngritur mbi rrugë.
Për pasojë, të gjithë banorëve të zonës, për të dalë te bulevardi “Zogu i I” iu duhet të kalojnë më parë nga Selvia, të dalin në rrugën e Dibrës, gjë e cila dyfishon rrugën, sepse miku i Edi Ramës, Dash Peza, kërkon të ndërtojë pallat në një nga zonat ku çmimi është më i shtrenjtë.
Në bazë të këtyre shkeljeve, dhe të tjerave të konstatuara nga MPPTT, rasti abuziv është denoncuar në Prokurorinë e rrethit Tiranë, ku edhe është kërkuar fillimi i çështjes penale.
Megjithëse ky denoncim ka më se dy vjet që është depozituar në organin e akuzës, ende nuk ka një përgjigje zyrtare për “fatin” e këtij denoncimi, të mbetur në harresë.

(Vijon)
Nesër do të lexoni

Si u dha leja për ndërtimi, pa pasur shesh, por vetëm rrugë
Si dha Edi Rama me qira tokën për pallat dhe tarifat qesharake të qerasë
Vendimet e KRRTRSH-së dhe urdhër pezullimi nga Policia Ndërtimore



...

 Komente 

Me vjen keq qe shprehem keshtu,por e shoh te udhes ta bej kete.Ne Shqiperi ka ligje por ato nuk zbatohen.Gazeta jep informacione, por Prokuroria dhe levat e saj nuk levizin?Cili eshte solucioni per te kryer keta te fundit detyren?Nuk do te ishte me mire qe demi qe i behet shoqerise ti ngarkohet Personave te ngarkuar per gjykim? Me respekt Dardhari
Postuar nga Dardhari ne daten 06-11-2009
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lum si Edvini dhe Dashi qe veprojne keshtu,sa me fat qe jane,nuk i nget as ligji,as policia,as prokuroria,si nuk e paskemi kete fat edhe ne?! Keshtu me thane te gjithe te burgosurit per krime ordinere,keshtu themi edhe ne te tjeret! Kemi nje race speciale (MUTI) njerezish si Edvini ,Dashi e Co qe pasurohen keshtu dhe nuk i prek ligji!? TURP,TURP TURP per kombin tone qe pretendon se ka shtet dhe do qe te hyje ne Europe!
Postuar nga Ali Saraci ne daten 06-11-2009
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Kreksi

Tirana duhet zgjedhur; ose te perhapet atje ku ka ujë te mjaftueshem ose ta sjelli ujin deri ne qytet, tjeter alternative nuk ka...
Shumë lehtë është te projektojmi plane te bukura me programe numerike ne 3 dimenzione por te kryhen vepra te medha e te nevojshme eshte me veshtir por te deomosdoshme...

----------

